# Subliminal messages



## zeromac (Nov 16, 2009)

Well i just finished reading my book about cracking codes and what not and i was bored so i did a google search on codes which eventually led me to start reading about subliminal messages which i find are pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those of you who don't know what a subliminal message is, its a message that is shown so fast or so obscurely that only the subconcious would be able to notice it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Through out the years companies have done many ads to try and sell or promote their product in this manner. Some companies do it for the lolz. One such example of this is the ledgendary coke-a-cola poster from the 80's. It depicted a bottle of coke on a bed of ice, Sounds innocent enough right? Think again, the artist who drew up the poster (an Australian man) had a bit of cheek and on the bottom right of the poster he drew a women doing a 'act' to a man on one of the ice cubes. This was only noticed when someone spotted it on the back of a truck. I can't post the picture here cos that counts a porn i think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are many different subliminal messages most of which are by companies trying to promote stuff but there are some that are quite harmless such as the Pixar movie ones. In the end of Finding Nemo at the credits you can see one green, round-one eyed monster swimming past the screen.

Other movie companies such as Disney have subliminal messages in their movies which promote sexual acts and sex in general which is quite funny in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are two extracts from the Disney Movies 'Aladin' and 'The Lion King'

* In this one, Aladin can be heard faintly muttering "Good Teenagers take off their clothes" *







* This is from The Lion King and in this, when the puffs of smoke go into the air you can see that the smoke spells 'SEX' *

These two are quite funny and proves that the most innocent of people and companies can be quite funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you guys have anything to share?

*Posts merged*

God dam, can anyone see the videos?

EDIT: FIXED VIDEOS


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't see the videos.
Whats this, a subliminal message?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 16, 2009)

nope


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, yeah I remember the coke one. The poster had the message "Feel the curves" on it I think.

Nope, no videos to be seen


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## zeromac (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks B-Blue


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 16, 2009)

The Aladdin one sounds more like it was backmasked.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2009)

Bullshit.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 16, 2009)

These are weird


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 16, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> These are weird


But they are not subliminal.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 16, 2009)

The statues of a couple Aria was staring at in Ep 12 of Sister Princess Repure.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 16, 2009)

"Good teenagers take off their clothes" no, he obviously said "Good tiger, take off your claws" and it did sounded edited.


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> These are weird


that's his knee


----------



## dudenator (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I know a lot of examples of backmasking in songs. The song Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin played backwards is a long backmask about hell. The song Backmasking by Mindless Self Indulgence played backwards is a long one telling you to eat your vegetables and do your homework. The song Another one Bites the Dust by Queen has one that says it's fun to smoke marijuana. And the song Hit me Baby One More Time by Britney Spears has one that says sleep with me I'm not to young.


----------



## 5% (Apr 5, 2010)

CaseTaree said:
			
		

> Most ofwhat you read here are press releases from the outfitsnamed in the stories themselves. blind date sex  00 Could you please take a look at the Dresses and Lingerie hackpack when you have somespare time Ransom. caged sex  I took a bad stab at coming up with similar statistics in the New Gatekeepers series years back and gotzinged for it. black porn site  Much literature on mental health and homosexual patients centered on their depression substance abuse and suicide. black nasty porn  And anyone of good conscious would recognize just how fundamentally awful such actions are. pain after anal sex  This is the lowest ebbof the English cause the nearest that the Danes come to conquering Wessex and establishing their rule over the wholeof England. live teen sex  Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society B published online Nov. gta sex code  BritneySpears - Pictures MPG AVI DIVX Downloads wallpapers mp3 and more. public sex pictures  NextPost / Racy Poll: During Sex Would You Rather Be in the Missionary Position or On Top. porn star images  First however you have to know for sure that you really are. sex from the back  Organochlorine pesticides PCBs dibenzodioxin and furan concentrations in commonsnapping turtles  Chelydra serpentina serpentina  in Akwesasne Mohawk Territory Ontario Canada. free sexy thumbs  During the Napoleonic wars both battalions of the regiment served in the Mediterranean during the Sicilian campaign in 1806 and then in Alexandria during the 1807. gay solo masturbation  I agree to the Ho use Rules Remember me - thiswill save you having to type out your name and location when you next leave a comment. tommys porn  September 5th 2008 at 1:58 pm 13 tom paine Says: Thank you so much. date with a porn star  The following are a list of assignments that were developed and utilized by the Northwest Treatment Associates. sex malaysia  but wut could madlib do with his voice to imitate lord inamelor be lord inamel or whatever. anal sex story  All references to teens refer to females OVER 18 years of age. sexy flight attendant  I love a girlwhen she is all wet and sexy and any g irl that iswilling to whip up her bikini and pull out her teen tits get my vote. caligula sex  Liberalism isa dangerous cancer that if gone unchecked will ruin ourcountry. free mature pic porn  People continually spewlies and propaganda without presenting any evidence hoping they will stick. pretty girl naked  80 30 Days 1/16 /2007 If you like your models to have more than a handful of soft tits then this is your place because allthe. chinese girls sex  380-caliber semiautomatic handgun andbegan shouting and threatening the other students.She was saying somebody on the bus was either messingwith her or picking on her. elena porn  1 2 3 4 5 724 rates Not yet favorited by anyone Related Videos Comments A busty chick named Vanessa is getting fucked by a black guy with a giant cock. asian teacher fuck  Allure 2007 Line and Dreamwear Holiday lingerie now being added to the site just in time forChristmas shopping. anime cartoon girl  Desiring to remain as out-of-the-way as possible while still being able to observe thetroop movements I spent much of the time either with General Boyle or Lt. sex baby sex  About a month ago our photographer was working the morning shift by himself and he mustve gotten a little bored. sexual org  Justclick the link at the bottom and type ONLY your ZIP code. hidden camera masturbation  Divine Breasts There are big tits and then there are gigantic tits. porn 3gp videos  Glamourous busty blondespreading Is she super hot or what guys. tommy lee sex tape free  Thank godour neighbours broke up and the dog left the buildling. thick gay cock  When are he and his ilk going to drop that lame position. japanese bondage sex  Its crucial to start therapyas soon after incarceration as possible LaFond says.Offenders often fail to realize the severity of their crimes and an antagonistic prison environment canexacerbate feelings of being wrongly accused and hampertreatment. sexy hayley  Kinseys work has been criticized not only for his use of pedophiles to molest children but his statements about the prevalence ofhomosexuality in our culture have also been misquoted anddistorted. german sex  How one mobile phone made Saddams hanging a very public execution . naked anime sex  A Sky News account will also allow you to comment on blogs and take part in online discussions. fetish porn pics  Polychlorinated biphenyl mercury and cadmium concentrations in Minnesota snapping turtles. free bisexual mmf  11:31 minutes Pretty horny teen with pink shaved pussy playing with a double dildo. hot bbw video  com : Britney Spearsphotos trivia and quotes biography at CelebsRate. alec baldwin sex  ParkeGodwin The Tower of Beowulf 1995 historical fantasy based on the Old English epic poem Beowulf. nn preteen girl  Commercialization Popularization in the Western culture Attitudes to wearing G-strings vary as is usual with highly revealing clothing.By the late 1980s the design for females had made its way into most of the Western World thong and G-string underwear became more and more popular through the 1990s. 24 amc movie theater  I once had animpatient man ram my car on purpose in a parking lot ata major league football game and push me for about 50feet because he was in a hurry to get to the stadium. sexy professor  Iâ€™ll choose to send my rage at these criminals who are educated wealthy and know better. trish stratus sexy  com/page/petition/libby Scooter Libby cannot rely on his close relationship with George Bush or Dick Cheney to obtain the kind of extraordinarily special treatment unavailable to ordinary Americans.To put it simply a pardon in these circumstances wouldsignal that this White House considers itself above the law. film sex  Criminal InvestigationDrug Investigation Information Systems Forensic Services Administrative Services Some of these publications are in PDF Portable Document Format. sex video  100% AacereonsFREE Gallery: Britney Spears - Free foto gallery movie wallpapers. american porn free  He made an appearance on the international TV channel Al Jazeera where he was sharing his arrogant and ill-informed opinion on the recent elections. sexy little things  Eye-opening translationsof all-male love affairs which were read as popular literature by the masses in 17th and 18th century Japan. sperm shower  In Los Angeles Cinewomen a film-industry support group held a paneldiscussion to discuss legal remedies. sexy ecard  This will definitely have a positive effect on her entire body. nude asian teen  Sign in to post a Video Response Video Responses1 Added to Quicklist 3:48 stratoca. penis masturbation machine


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 5, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> These are weird


I've seen this before... Actually I've seen the movie with the 2 mice (can't remember the name), but this scene where the woman apears being nude is really fast... and you can't really notice her. That makes it subliminal... What a freak Disney is!!!


----------

